# Spoon VS Syringe Feeding



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I was wondering how many breeders here spoon as opposed to syringe feed their babies? I used to syringe feed but switched even though it is messier. I don't trust myself to use the syringe and I'm paranoid about aspiration of food after I lost two chicks to aspiration near the beginning of my hand feeding 'career'. No problems since I've been using the spoon, LOL. 

Also, I've been in debate in the past (on youtube, go figure) as to _when_ spoon feeding should be used. I use it when the chicks are as little as day 1 with quite a bit of success. Before this debate I had never heard of spoon feeding not supposed to be used on young chicks. Thoughts? Comments? Is it all bunk or is there a valid reason for it?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I would say that if spoon feeding works better for you then that is what you should use, regardless of whether syringe feeding works better for most people. I'm not aware of any controversy about spoon feeding day one babies and can't find anything about it on google, so you'll have to point me in the right direction if you want me to see it. It might have been just one person's opinion, and they might not be correct. The only real hand feeding controversy that I know about is gavage feeding (tube feeding).

But the main objective is to keep the babies healthy and alive, and if spoon feeding does a better job for you then obviously that's the best way for you to go.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

tielfan said:


> I'm not aware of any controversy about spoon feeding day one babies and can't find anything about it on google, so you'll have to point me in the right direction if you want me to see it. It might have been just one person's opinion, and they might not be correct. The only real hand feeding controversy that I know about is gavage feeding (tube feeding)


Aye - that's why I was so confused with the Youtube argument as I'd never found anything against spoon feeding babies. I can't even remember where the argument was on youtube, otherwise I'd post it. If I find it, I'll certainly bring it to people's attention 

Thanks for your imput!


----------

